# 1966 gto dual master cylinder conversion



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I have power drum brakes with a single master cylinder presently on my car.
Due to budget reasons I want to keep the drum brakes for now, but I would like to install a dual master cylinder. All the catalogs have a 1967 dual master cylinder, but not a 1966. Can I use the (67) master cylinder or do I need a different one?Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Being that '66 did not offer the dual master cylinder system, this is why you are only seeing it for the '67 and up and most advertise as factory type replacements versus conversions. 

You should be able to do a conversion and keep the drums. BUT, do not think that having the dual master will help braking any. I have a '68 Lemans with the dual master and drum brakes (as most cars did) and stopping quick or short has left some impressionable scars in my memories from the fear of those times when I was for sure looking to impact the idiot who stopped short or pulled out in front of me. Having a manual transmission has saved me a couple times as it came to a down shift to use the engine for additional braking. Actually, the more inexpensive and softer brake shoes work better than metallic shoes (my opinion here). Metallic work better in absorbing heat and grab better as they get hot. They also wear your drums out faster.

That said, if you still want to do a conversion, contact one of the reputable GTO/Lemans/Tempest restoration suppliers and tell them what you want to do. You will need some new lines, proportioning valve, (brake pedal to master cyl pushrod?) and possibly some other parts. I would assume you could use the 1967 setup easy enough. You may even want to inquire about adding the power booster dual master cylinder setup used on drum brakes as well. Shouldn't be a problem once you know what parts to purchase.


----------

